# Can I use retinol face cream while BFing?



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

My friend gave me this great face cream and it works wonders. But now I am wondering if I shouldn't be using it while breastfeeding? On one hand it is just vitamin A, on the other hand the formula is related to Accutane (according to wikipedia) which I'm sure is a big no-no.

This specific cream is
Yves Rocher pro-retinol 100% vegetal 3D Radiance Night Light Skin Renewal

Does anyone know something - or how to find out?

thanks!!


----------



## clintonhillmama (Dec 21, 2006)

i had this same conversation with my derm - i'm a retin-A user, and you can't use it while pg. my doc told me that using a small amount every other day is totally fine while nursing. the dose is small, it's topical, and then it's got to go through your bloodstream...and finally to your milk, so only a trace amount of vit a, if any, would be present. she's a mom who just had her second, so i trust her opinion.

HTH!


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

I was told not to use prescription retin-a but pharmacy bought retinol creams were ok. HTH


----------

